# Rotating kibble to prevent future allergies?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to rotate Pogo and Snarky. I did it mostly to give them the enjoyment of variety, although giving them access to different trace nutrients and reducing the damage of bad food batches also factored in. Pogo had a somewhat sensitive tummy; Snarky seemed to have no dietary issues at all.

I don't think allergies are completely understood. I suspect the benefits of variety in an allergy context come very early, when the immune system is very immature, probably before weaning. I've had vets tell me not to rotate food, because then the dog has been exposed and sensitized to a variety of allergens. If the dog does develop an allergy, then there is nothing novel he can be switched onto.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I used to rotate Pogo and Snarky. I did it mostly to give them the enjoyment of variety, although giving them access to different trace nutrients and reducing the damage of bad food batches also factored in. Pogo had a somewhat sensitive tummy; Snarky seemed to have no dietary issues at all.
> 
> I don't think allergies are completely understood. I suspect the benefits of variety in an allergy context come very early, when the immune system is very immature, probably before weaning. I've had vets tell me not to rotate food, because then the dog has been exposed and sensitized to a variety of allergens. If the dog does develop an allergy, then there is nothing novel he can be switched onto.


Ah, that makes sense too… better to deal with an issue if/when it arises later.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It's been years since I've fed kibble, so this is to the best of my recollection: Generally, to balance the benefits of variety while minimizing irritation to the stomach of rotation, many kibble feeders will rotate between proteins but not between manufacturers/lines of kibble. If you followed this model, you might rotate for example between Acana's Meadowland, Grasslands, and Wild Atlantic formulas. You would not rotate between Acana Meadowland, then Purina ProPlan, then Go Lamb & Boar because there's more risk of stomach upset.

That said, there are people here who feed one food in the morning, one in the evening, and a third as a snack/treat. Young dogs, especially, can handle this variety, and if it's maintained will do fine throughout their lives.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I switch every bag, both protein and manufacturer. I don't think any formula is perfect, so variety is best. I feed a lot of Fromm 4 star, because they have so many different "flavors" and come up with new ones all the time. Also Instinct with Raw Boost, Farmina, and sometimes other brands. He gets raw toppers on his kibble, also a different kind every time I buy. Training treats are mostly Ziwi Peak tripe and lamb or freeze dried minnows, and he occasionally gets raw chicken necks or feet to chew on. I just think variety is really important, both for nutrition and for Zephyr's enjoyment. He's never had an upset stomach from switching foods, I think this only happens if you feed one thing all the time so they adjust to that and can't eat anything else.


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

This year with all our main highways shut down due to slides and floods plus Covid, I have had to change the Kibble I feed several times. Just get them started on a brand and then you cannot get it any more. The one I have used for years they are not making any more. Luckily my dogs are not fussy and have never had any allergies to food.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We’ve had to be extra flexible lately due to supply issues, but I think offering a little variety is kinder and possibly healthier. It also is really helpful in a pinch to know you’ve got some options that won’t trigger stomach upset.

Peggy has done fine switching between Farmina Ancestral Grains and Farmina Grain-Free (both chicken & pomegranate). She also gets two different Honest Kitchen Whole Food Clusters proteins (sometimes chicken, usually beef).

Her one constant is Weruva Paw Lickin’ Chicken, which she gets for breakfast and dinner. I’d love to give her some variety here, but I’ve not found a similar wet food that’s made with a different protein.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy has 4 different kibbles and I mix them, switch them, top them (or not). Beef, chicken, fish. No problems switching whenever he wants. His treats include (among beef, chicken & fish) cheese, eggs, and pork hearts, so there's that too! Pretty much covers every protein I eat regularly (beef, chicken, pork, fish, eggs & dairy). I'm pretty sure Elroy's not allergic to anything thus far.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think cowpony has hit on a very causative point when mentioning the immature immune system. 

If you've been around for the last six or so decades, you'll have noticed that overall allergies have risen in large numbers in humans during these years. Some quick research just confirmed that info.

I haven't looked but would fully expect dogs to have had a similar rise.

_The Centers for Disease Control & Prevention reports that the prevalence of food allergy in children increased by 50 percent between 1997 and 2011.

The idea that excessive cleanliness triggers immune ailments is still being studied and debated. However, a sizable number of physicians believe the hygiene hypothesis has some merit, including the FDA, which is also delving into the issue.

Another reason for the explosion in allergies may be environmental changes._

Humans and dogs share much in health issues as we have much similar in our inner workings. It makes sense that the early exposure to different substances, environments, and foods, will create a stronger immune system. 

I hadn't heard of rotation feeding til after joining PF but have done a variation of it since we got our girls in 2002. With our girls, we didn't change kibble but did add a small topping of whatever we had for dinner nightly. With our boys I decided to rotate two brands and two proteins along with the different dinner toppers til they were almost 1yr old. At that point, Remo decided he didn't want the beef kibble any longer, so it's been chicken since. The dinner topper regularly includes beef and he's very happy to eat it that way with no issues. 

My experience is a very small sample and may not be why we've never had food or other ongoing or recurring allergy issues with our poodles, but it's worked for us. 

I still mean to add another different protein kibble, more for supply issues than anything else, since it's portioned as a base for their diet with the variety coming from the changing toppers.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m in the camp of rotating and feeding various foods and proteins. However, I’ve learned, it really depends upon the dog. We tried that approach with Bobby and it seriously did not work for him. Bobby is now on a prescription diet at present which works very well for him but I do worry sometimes that being on the same food will not be good over the long haul. I particularly worry that something may happen to the supply chain and that he would be forced to eat something else. I always try to be ahead of the game when I get his food. I am able to give him varying cooked meats though so I may explore a homecooked diet for him, or perhaps partially homecooked. I explored that at one time when his gut was really bad so that is still under consideration. 

Joey, on the other hand, seems to have no gut issues so far. I’ve been able to give him several types of foods/proteins with no issues whatsoever. I am careful though and don’t overdo the changing of things at this point. Joey’s gut is way better than Bobby’s was at the same age.

Our first dog, a mixed breed, that we had years ago had diarrhea once, yes, literally once over the 14 years that we had him. He could eat anything. Amazing! 🤣


----------

